# The Electric Shaman - near-future detective novel - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In the not too distant future, the Dark Continent has changed. It's become Federal Africa, with all of the old countries now united into one great nation. The separate tribes are gone, technology has boomed ... it is a very modern place.

But if you think that it's _completely _changed, meet Lieutenant Abel Enetame of the Zimbabwe State Police Force, a single father with a great deal on his plate. He doesn't only have the usual crimes to deal with, murders, assassinations, kidnappings. There are violent Black Supremacists. There are fanatics like the Tribalists, who want to take the whole place back to the old days. And there are egotistic billionaires and power-crazy politicians.

And when those kinds of people start getting their hands on brand-new devices that can do startling things, like change the past, for instance ... well, that's when the sparks really start to fly. Because the future of the whole of modern Africa might well rely on one police detective.

GET YOUR COPY HERE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

The first section of this book was inspired by a long trip to Zimbabwe in the early Nineties, back when it was much safer to go there. I _still _came within a whisker of being robbed a couple of times, but managed to have a fascinating time, starting in the capital, Harare, driving to a nearby game reserve and across the Mvurwi Mountains to the Chinhoyi Caves. I went to Victoria Falls too. I stayed at the Hwange Game Reserve on the edge of the Kalahari Desert. I even managed to get a boat trip down the Zambezi River. And when I arrived home, I eventually put it all into a longish story set in the near future.
I started sending it to all the usual sf mags and, to my intense disappointment, none of them were interested. This process went on for a good couple of years. And I was just about to give up, put this story in a drawer, when it occurred to me that it wasn't merely science fiction, but a mystery tale too. I'd already sold several straight mysteries to Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and so I thought 'what do I have to lose?' A kind of Hail Mary pass of a submission, if you like.
And to my absolute astonishment, editor Linda Landrigan snapped 'The Very Edge of New Harare' up, and was very complimentary about it. And that inspired me to write a number of other tales with the same setting and central character, all of them joining up to form a book-length piece of fiction.
My huge thanks to Linda, to her assistant Jackie Sherbow, Carol Demont, and everybody else at Dell Publications. Polite and helpful to a fault, they are a true pleasure to work with, and this book is dedicated to them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this new novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The great cover is by M. Wayne Miller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is free until Sunday midnight. Grab a copy while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's no longer free, but still worth a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More fiction is on the way this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this book is now available for $1.90.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale is still on. Don't be dumb ... give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it won't be lasting too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over, but none of my self-published eBooks are priced above $2.99 (plus fees) and many of them are available for the minimum price. Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is available at minimum price until further notice.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No further notice yet. You're good.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's new fiction on the way to Kindle soon, including a novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy holidays, y'all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May all you dreams come true!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The year's already started well for me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More publishing news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Serialazed in 4 parts in AHMM.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And with a final fifth part added.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Each part of this book follows on from the rest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To form a continuing story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Follow the adventures of Lieutenant Abel Enetame.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Five long stories that fit together into one continuous novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free if you have Prime.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As are most of my eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of them, in fact. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of people have been doing that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is also available from other outlets. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Along with more of my detective fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my US readers,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And to my readers especially.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on sale on Kindle at the moment. Take a look at the complete list via the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case, including this book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend this sale for a while longer. Go on ... take advantage!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. How generous can I get?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. This offer includes some full-length novels and large collections, some of them huge.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer will not last much longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still a chance to get some books, because I've extended the Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer is still going through August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No, it's continuing into September. Take this chance to grab yourself some top-notch fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's going on into October too. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make yourself even happier by picking up one of my eBooks at a very special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on, but only for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now on 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work is still continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of this fiction is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this very original police thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty of new fiction on the way as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

4 of the 5 sections of this book first appeared in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is free for the next couple of days. It's one of my books I'm proudest of ... don't miss it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not free anymore, but still good value and a great read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks -- including full-length novels and very large collections -- are still going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, Kindle fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this book is still at its Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's true as well this November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many pf my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price right now ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2002 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is available Free on Kindle ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's now available for a low low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBook on Kindle are available for a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of them can be read on KU, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my mystery fiction on Kindle can be read via KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this gripping novel of an African detective in a very modern continent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which can be bought at a Special Offer Price as well.


----------

